# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รถบังคับน้ำมัน KASEMOTO FOTIA สตาร์ทเครื่องจากรีโมท

## Import

รถบังคับน้ำมัน *KASEMOTO FOTIA* สตาร์ทเครื่องจากรีโมท ราคาพิเศษ!!! 

*Kasemoto FOTIA ขนาด 1/10 Nitro RTR*(Ready to Run)
- Start ไฟฟ้าที่รีโมท (ไม่ต้องเหนื่อยหรือเสียเวลาถอดบอดี้ออกเพื่อสตาร์ทเครื่อง)
- วิทยุ 2.4GHz มีช่องสัญญาณจำนวนมากไม่รบกวนกันแม้จะเล่นพร้อมกันหลายๆคัน
- ท่อ,โช๊คอัพและอื่นๆแต่งมาพร้อม ฯลฯ

*คลิปวิดีโอ*



*รูปภาพ*
 

 

 



*ราคา :* 12,500 บาท (ปกติทั่วไปขาย 16,xxx บาท)

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------

